# Sonderzeichen/Umlaute im Blasc-WoW Addon



## piedrok (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo! 

Sämtliche Addon-Beschreibungstexte zeigen Umlaute/Sonderzeichen im WoW-Addons-Plugin von Blasc falsch kodiert an. 

Was mache ich falsch? 

danke schonmal, 
p.


----------

